# Not sure if this should go in fursuiting forum.



## KaiserVadin (Aug 15, 2008)

But i notice that when I take my fursuit off and put on my work clothes it feels like i have the fursuit on FREAKY !


----------



## Thatch (Aug 15, 2008)

It definitely should go there. And hopefully stay there as well.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 15, 2008)

Threads like this depress the shit out of me.  -_-

This isn't rants and raves material. This is...not even material. 

Whatever. I've lost all will to fight this sort of nonsense.

Gugh. *drops dead*


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 15, 2008)

Whoah that's just CrAzY!!!


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 15, 2008)

I shall have to write this down so I don't forget it.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Aug 15, 2008)

Please, God, tell me you don't wear your fursuit 24/7 except for when you're at work. Because that would just be sad. Almost as sad as Lex Luthor taking forty cakes. Forty. That's as many as four tens.

And that's _terrible_.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 15, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> Please, God, tell me you don't wear your fursuit 24/7 except for when you're at work. Because that would just be sad. Almost as sad as Lex Luthor taking forty cakes. Forty. That's as many as four tens.
> 
> And that's _terrible_.


 No I don't, but I like to wear it in case I am bored and have nothing else to do .


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 15, 2008)

You an idiot. You post shit that DOESN'T NEED TO BE POSTED and then you complain when people criticize you for it. Stuff that often makes no sense or isn't worth posting.

Go away.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> You an idiot. You post shit that DOESN'T NEED TO BE POSTED and then you complain when people criticize you for it. Stuff that often makes no sense or isn't worth posting.
> 
> Go away.


 No i was complaining because people was complaining about my grammer

also why are you complaining anyway this a furry forum !


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 15, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=25070
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=25211

2 threads containing you BAWWWWWing at people because they dislike you posting this crap. Both threads support mine and Rilvor's point. And, I am complaining because YOU DON'T NEED TO POST THREADS ABOUT THIS. THIS ISN'T YOUR BLOG OR YOUR LIVE JOURNAL. DON'T TREAT IT AS SUCH AND THEN WONDER WHY PEOPLE CRITICIZE YOU FOR POSTING SUCH THREADS.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=25070
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=25211
> 
> 2 threads containing you BAWWWWWing at people because they dislike you posting this crap. Both threads support mine and Rilvor's point. And, I am complaining because YOU DON'T NEED TO POST THREADS ABOUT THIS. THIS ISN'T YOUR BLOG OR YOUR LIVE JOURNAL. DON'T TREAT IT AS SUCH AND THEN WONDER WHY PEOPLE CRITICIZE YOU FOR POSTING SUCH THREADS.


 Doesn't matter anyway I am leaving before I start getting ban for being myself !


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 15, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Doesn't matter anyway I am leaving before I start getting ban for being myself !


Being yourself? Use restraints. Jesus fucking Christ, it isn't that hard. Before you post think to yourself 'Is what I am about to post needed? Is it bullshit? Would the forums be better off without me posting this?'


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Being yourself? Use restraints. Jesus fucking Christ, it isn't that hard. Before you post think to yourself 'Is what I am about to post needed? Is it bullshit? Would the forums be better off without me posting this?'


 Hmmm I am not sure is it ?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 15, 2008)

...

Do you really have to ask?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> ...
> 
> Do you really have to ask?



Yup


----------



## Cero (Aug 15, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Yup


your stupidity never ceases to amaze me, Kaiser.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 15, 2008)

Cero said:


> your stupidity never ceases to amaze me, Kaiser.


Your right .


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 16, 2008)

If you're going to make a thread, ensure there's some discussion value, add a question like "does anyone else experience this?" on the end or _something_. <(._.)^


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 16, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> You an idiot.




Please tell me you were being ironic.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 16, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Your right .




You're. Not Your. Unless it is in fact his right.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 16, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> You're. Not Your. Unless it is in fact his right.


i was just getting sick of it so I stop fighting back .


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 16, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Please tell me you were being ironic.


A typo on my behalf is NOT proof to me being an idiot. The OP has proven himself to be an idiot time and time again, and has been the poster child for Rilvor's argument that the forums are getting worse and worse.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 16, 2008)

it would be nice if  people would stop fighting and agureing and just got along


----------

